# Revitalize yourself...



## Jace (Feb 22, 2022)

Studies show frequent three or four day trips are just as revitalizing 
as longer vacations, so get going!

Do you/have you...and where?


----------



## RFW (Feb 22, 2022)

If I go to another continent, I usually spend about a week in each country. In-country, around 2-3 days.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 22, 2022)

Even a one day road trip on back roads renews me!  I like to go where there is a stream to sit by.
(yes, I'm weird!)


----------



## Chet (Feb 22, 2022)

Long vacations get tiring; especially living out of a bag. Then there is the hassle of flying these days.


----------



## Shero (Feb 22, 2022)

Yes I agree, it is good to get away and immerse yourself in the things you love the most.
Ours is sailing, nothing better!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 22, 2022)

We went on a 7-day cruise to the Greek Isles last September.  We've been to Greece many times but it was still rejuvenating to get away.  We went to Florida for 4 days over New Year's to visit family.  It was great.  I'm going on a 7-day Caribbean cruise by myself on March 13 (my Partner works).  I'm looking forward to the warmth, good food and entertainment and getting lost in a good book.  Just a change of scenery will do wonders.


----------



## RFW (Feb 22, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We went on a 7-day cruise to the Greek Isles last September.  We've been to Greece many times but it was still rejuvenating to get away.  We went to Florida for 4 days over New Year's to visit family.  It was great.  I'm going on a 7-day Caribbean cruise by myself on March 13 (my Partner works).  I'm looking forward to the warmth, good food and entertainment and getting lost in a good book.  Just a change of scenery will do wonders.


I can never travel alone. I see couples holding hands and I feel sad.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 22, 2022)

RFW said:


> I can never travel alone. I see couples holding hands and I feel sad.


Since my partner went back to work in August 2020 I am used to being by myself so I think it has prepared me.  It is going to be very weird but I need to get away.

I was supposed to have traveled with a friend this month but couldn't make it due to an ice storm in Dallas.  She just got back today and gave me a full run-down of what a great time she had.  She is not a Night Owl like I am but she said the evening entertainment was fantastic.  I will be out all night and will be sleeping in every day.

Hang in there.  I know you want someone in your life.  I'm sure you will find him because you seem to be a great person.  Just be sure to enjoy your own company first.


----------



## RFW (Feb 22, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Since my partner went back to work in August 2020 I am used to being by myself so I think it has prepared me.  It is going to be very weird but I need to get away.
> 
> I was supposed to have traveled with a friend this month but couldn't make it due to an ice storm in Dallas.  She just got back today and gave me a full run-down of what a great time she had.  She is not a Night Owl like I am but she said the evening entertainment was fantastic.  I will be out all night and will be sleeping in every day.
> 
> Hang in there.  I know you want someone in your life.  I'm sure you will find him because you seem to be a great person.  Just be sure to enjoy your own company first.


I'm used to being alone. A bit of bitterness here and there but it's still a good life. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

We have done a one night getaway 3 times this winter.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 22, 2022)

There's a canyon hike up in Utah I want to do as soon as the weather warms back up. From the forecast, Tues-Thru of next week is looking good. Thanks for the kick in the butt.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 22, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Since my partner went back to work in August 2020 I am used to being by myself so I think it has prepared me.  It is going to be very weird but I need to get away.
> 
> I was supposed to have traveled with a friend this month but couldn't make it due to an ice storm in Dallas.  She just got back today and gave me a full run-down of what a great time she had.  She is not a Night Owl like I am but she said the evening entertainment was fantastic.  I will be out all night and will be sleeping in every day.
> 
> Hang in there.  I know you want someone in your life.  I'm sure you will find him because you seem to be a great person.  Just be sure to enjoy your own company first.


I’ve been alone 4 years.  I can’t imagine vacationing alone.  I would feel so lonely.  You are a confidant man.  I have learned a lot about myself living alone.


----------



## Leann (Mar 3, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We went on a 7-day cruise to the Greek Isles last September.  We've been to Greece many times but it was still rejuvenating to get away.  We went to Florida for 4 days over New Year's to visit family.  It was great.  I'm going on a 7-day Caribbean cruise by myself on March 13 (my Partner works).  I'm looking forward to the warmth, good food and entertainment and getting lost in a good book.  Just a change of scenery will do wonders.


@dseag2 your vacation is coming up soon. I hope it's wonderful and relaxing. I'm going away by myself next month. My SO still works and has limited vacation time so this trip will be without him. Like you, a change of scenery will do wonders for me, too. I wish you safe travels, calm waters, clear skies and good memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 3, 2022)

Leann said:


> @dseag2 your vacation is coming up soon. I hope it's wonderful and relaxing. I'm going away by myself next month. My SO still works and has limited vacation time so this trip will be without him. Like you, a change of scenery will do wonders for me, too. I wish you safe travels, calm waters, clear skies and good memories to last a lifetime.


I also wish you all the best for your upcoming vacation!


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2022)

I spent yesterday at the Kennedy Space Center on Merritt Island in Florida. It was a beautiful day and there was so much interesting things to be learned there. We spent 6 hours touring and getting involved in some of the free simulators and other things that were available. I wanted to take some of the special tours that they offer, but they were closed for maintenance and cleaning. 

Today started "Bike Week" where a few hundred thousand, or maybe a few million motorcycles roar into Daytona Beach. Last week was speed week with the first NASCAR race of the season. We just missed both as we sneaked our trip in between those two events. Back in the early '80's, I went to Bike Week when I had my 902 Kawasaki. I saw more Harleys than any other bike. No, I didn't ride it down there from PA. I had a trailer on the back of my truck and towed it down.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2022)

When I was a kid my Aunt took a trip on the Andrea Doria. We took her to New York to board the ship. They allowed us to go on the ship and when I looked over the rail I was amazed at how far down the water was and how much of the ship was under the water. The following year the ship crashed into another ship. After that event, I have never had the desire to go on a cruise.


----------



## Leann (May 17, 2022)

Jace said:


> Studies show frequent three or four day trips are just as revitalizing
> as longer vacations, so get going!
> 
> Do you/have you...and where?


Sounds crazy, I know, but an international trip for me both excites and calms me. I enjoy the anticipation leading up to the trip including researching the places I'd like to see then the travel itself. Arriving in a foreign country stimulates all of my senses. I take it all in. Once I get to the hotel, drop off my luggage in my room and freshen up, I start my exploration. 

Remember when we were kids and there were so many things new to us? That's how I feel when I travel. It's unfamiliar and yet I welcome it. 

There are a few caveats, though. Age is catching up to me and I probably only have a few more of these international respites in me. As much as I love it, it does take a lot of energy. And there is the financial component. I do my best to conserve finances including traveling off-season which helps. But it all still costs money. Now that I'm fully retired, I'm on a fixed income so that places limits.

I've been to many places so I can't and won't complain. I'll just relive the memories when I need a little getaway.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

Leann said:


> Sounds crazy, I know, but an international trip for me both excites and calms me. I enjoy the anticipation leading up to the trip including researching the places I'd like to see then the travel itself. Arriving in a foreign country stimulates all of my senses. I take it all in. Once I get to the hotel, drop off my luggage in my room and freshen up, I start my exploration.
> 
> Remember when we were kids and there were so many things new to us? That's how I feel when I travel. It's unfamiliar and yet I welcome it.
> 
> ...


I do exactly the same as you Leann , when I arrive at a new place overseas... drop my bags and off out exploring.. .. however in answer to the OP. I do go away for a couple of days here or there but never overseas.. Just to  an English/ Scottish or Welsh Coastline... or take a train to France  for a couple of days..  not Paris, I hate Paris, but  there's many other places to visit just on a 2 or 3 day trip... without having to take a plane..


----------



## Leann (May 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I do exactly the same as you Leann , when I arrive at a new place overseas... drop my bags and off out exploring.. .. however in asnwer to the OP. I dod go away for a couple of days here or there but never overseas.. Just to  an English/ Scottish or Welsh Coastline... or take a train to France  for a couple of days..  not Paris, I hate Paris, but  there's many other places to visit just on a 2 or 3 day trip... without having to take a plane..


That's one of the many things I love about Europe, the relative close proximity of many other countries that can be reached by train, car or plane.


----------

